# Best technical outerwear?



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Oakley stuff I have my eye on.

Jacket
Oakley Men's ASSAULT JACKET - Purchase Oakley apparel from the online Oakley store

Pants
Oakley Men's TERRAIN PANT - Purchase Oakley apparel from the online Oakley store


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Arc'teryx, Arc'teryx, Arc'teryx


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i think that oakley gear is pretty nice IMO. good waterproofing specs. looks like a solid choice.

i really like that jacket in green btw.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

whoopwhoop said:


> Looking for quality gear, probably just shells as I already have all my layering stuff. I also like to dress my age, tasteful colors/patterns. I prefer not to look like I fell out of a 90's OP catalog or a 70's thrift shop (I just dont get fashion these days :dunno: maybe I'm to old) Ive been looking hard at the Oakley stuff, opinions?


If you're looking for something subdued and has fully functionality I suggest Under Armour. It's what I use. Not a company most people associate with snow sports but there gear is solid and their taste in style is much more in line with people who don't go for the bright, flashy or eye gouging stuff.

Under Armour ®

Under Armour ® | Men's Edge II Pant | 1006206 | $199.99


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Spyder gear is nice.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Check out Burton's AK line. Check them out here!
The best combo of technical and style!


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

mountain hardware
northface

look who climbs everest


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

ModeSnow said:


> Check out Burton's AK line. Check them out here!
> The best combo of technical and style!


Ugh, looks like a rainbow threw up. Thanks for the suggestion tho


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

whoopwhoop said:


> Ugh, looks like a rainbow threw up.


Yeah... It is too bad that their AK jackets' landing page features the wild fluo colors (which are the flavor of the season... 80s style)... If you take the time to browse through these, they are all available in much more subtle colors. By the way, Burton's AK line has a lifetime warranty. 

I always have at least 1 down jacket amongst my riding outerwear.
Here are some specs from the AK 2L LZ Down Jkt: 
+90/10 Ultra Premium 600 Goose Down Fill
+Fully Taped Seams with GORE-SEAM® Tape [13MM]
+GORE-TEX® Performance Shell [2-Layer]
+LIFETIME WARRANTY


I also agree with Kirkwood $lut: Mountain Hardware and North Face are great options!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

I'd get that oakley jacket in brown and pants in black (if you get both the same color it might look a little weird) but that's if I had to get the oakleys.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Fallen Saint said:


> If you're looking for something subdued and has fully functionality I suggest Under Armour. It's what I use. Not a company most people associate with snow sports but there gear is solid and their taste in style is much more in line with people who don't go for the bright, flashy or eye gouging stuff.
> 
> Under Armour ®
> 
> Under Armour ® | Men's Edge II Pant | 1006206 | $199.99



holy crap. i never even thought about underarmor!!! YOU JUST OPENED MY EYES and i have been looking for a new jacket!


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

tomtom88 said:


> holy crap. i never even thought about underarmor!!! YOU JUST OPENED MY EYES and i have been looking for a new jacket!


dude my wife got me an under armour jacket for christmas (i found it in the trunk of her car, oops) and the thing is SOLID. pricey but if you can afford it i would suggest taking a look at their lineup


----------



## Perpetual3am (Nov 19, 2007)

I should look into Underarmour, I need another layer for those -30 days at Tremblant. I didn't realize they had that big of a lineup.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Recently purchased a new jacket and and pants from Ride. They are both really nice and I think will hold up well. Simple colors and designs. Here are the links...

Jacket (i got black) ... Ride Snowboards | Outerwear | rikers jacket

Pants (i got green) ... Ride Snowboards | Outerwear | attica vented cargo pant

the pants look better in real life than on the website. the color looks kinda crappy on there but isn't in person. even my gf said so who, like most all girls, is very opinionated about clothes haha

Also I have a black and grey north face jacket and black shaun white pants that I also wear and are simple colors and are very nice


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

I was recentley suprised by Bonfire's kit, I thought it looked sweet and was going to be rubbish but the gear is great. Baker series is 15000/10000 and good value, not to lairy which goes with my SB purple jacket :cheeky4:


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

The only thing I wear is an Underarmor winter gear shirt and my coat. I've been out in -15 weather with the setup and been fine. Their balaclava's are completely waterproof, too. I boarded in pouring rain for hours and my head was bone dry.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

As much as I stay away from Burton for everything else, their snow outerwear is really good. As a result, most of my jackets/pants/gloves are from them. Very tech-y, great features, stylish and worth the price for a change. Other companies are starting to catch up, as I've seen Quiksilver & Volcom start to offer gore-tex in a couple of their pieces.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

I have a 241 Gore-tex jacket that works really well. Stuff I keep in my pockets gets damp sometimes, but it keeps me dry.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

Definately Mountain Hardwear. Very high quality and tough stuff. Lifetime warantee. It is also fits like clothing should and is not too crazy on the colors.

It is what almost all the ski patrol guys wear at my mountain. Very professional and very high quality.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

PapaWood said:


> Definately Mountain Hardwear. Very high quality and tough stuff.


That might have been true 15 years ago, now it's just Columbia with a different label.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Grizz said:


> That might have been true 15 years ago, now it's just Columbia with a different label.


Links? Proof?

Being owned by a parent company doesn't necessarily mean it's just rebadged.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

Depends upon application... Mountaineering??? For snowboarding... hands down Sessions. IM-humble-O


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

I just got some North Face stuff and it's pretty sweet.


----------



## Mervin (Dec 18, 2008)

I know it was said earlier but..... Arcteryx, Arcteryx, Arcteryx.

I know it's getting trendy, but once you own one of their top shelf shells I predict you'll own no other.


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Tech gear I like*

I have a 4-year old North Face Summit Series Thinker Jacket - might replace it this year. Very well made.

Arcteryx bib pants - top of the line - work so well and don't let the powder sneak in as easily.

Patagonia base layers - capilene or wool - work well and last 6 weeks longer than forever.

Injinji socks.

No flash, just performance in all conditions. Flash means the ski patrol can spot you in a crowd :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm a jacket whore. I like to have good quality stuff and am always looking for a nice jacket. I've done alot of research on the subject. I have come to this conclusion. You take it for what it is worth.

A few excellent choices:

-The North Face Freethinker II Jacket. I own one they are built like a tank. You can't go wrong. I could go on and on. If you have secific questions about any of this ask...

-Burton AK 2L or 3L


-Arcteryx, that said they are pretty fitted (coats ive tried on don't reach my ass are pretty slender, more european style I suppose). If thats your thing then cool. If not look at their "Theta" jacket it fits more like a traditional jacket. Excellent quality throughout lineup. Imo the good quality tnf stuff only comes out in their higher end stuff.


-Mountain Hardwear. To me its boring but they do make quality gear I just don't like their styling. 


-Helly Hansen. Look at their "Atlas jacket" if you want some insulation or their "Odin" shell jacket. I believe both are rated 20k. I know the Atlas is. The odin is either the same or more.


Well that should help ya a little. This is all great stuff. My personal favorite is the freethinker II by tnf. Second would be my AK 3L. Both are more water proof than you will need and tough too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

*free stuff*



Get free ride stuff


----------

